# 3d model references for figure studies



## cwilson0607 (Aug 11, 2021)

Does anyone know of any software that can be used for human figure studies? I'm looking for something where I can rotate the head or body and view it from different angles so I have references to draw from? I would prefer not to have to create the 3d models myself ... 

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## scheffer2014 (9 mo ago)

cwilson0607 said:


> Does anyone know of any software that can be used for human figure studies? I'm looking for something where I can rotate the head or body and view it from different angles so I have references to draw from? I would prefer not to have to create the 3d models myself ...
> 
> Thanks,
> Carl


Yes, Poser Pro (paid software) and DAZ 3D (free software) are two that spring to mind. Links:

Poser

DAZ 3D


----------



## splatpixel (4 mo ago)

Daz 3d is the best when you get the hang of it. You should also look up the site posemaniacs and stock poses images from deviant art.


----------

